# Giocatori tecnicamente più forti



## Torros (18 Agosto 2016)

quali ritenete i giocatori tecnicamente più forti al mondo.


mia lista in nessun ordine particolare: 
Messi
Ibrahimovic
Pastore
Pogba
Neymar 
Benzema
Ozil



Ho cercato di privilegiare giocatori longilinei, perché fare le cose con le leve lunghe e decisamente più difficile.
Non ho messo giocatori come Iniesta o Modric, perché tecnicamente ci sono diversi giocatori della loro stazza che fanno cosi simili con la palla(Alcantara, Verratti, Silva, Isco etc.). Messi anche lui è un nano, ma diciamo che Messi fa cose assurde anche per i nani.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (18 Agosto 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> quali ritenete i giocatori tecnicamente più forti al mondo.
> 
> 
> mia lista in nessun ordine particolare:
> ...



Uallarito Sosa


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Agosto 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> quali ritenete i giocatori tecnicamente più forti al mondo.
> 
> 
> mia lista in nessun ordine particolare:
> ...


Riccardo Montofrigo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Agosto 2016)

er foca Mastour


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Agosto 2016)

Neymar non può mancare  Ops mi era sfuggito leggendo la lista


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2016)

Non capisco proprio il senso di mettere Benzema. Poi anche Pastore e Ozil, ottimi ma non fuori dal comune.


----------



## Torros (18 Agosto 2016)

Pastore per essere alto quasi 1.90 ha una tecnica abbastanza fuori dal comune


----------



## Torros (18 Agosto 2016)

Benzema pure


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Pastore per essere alto quasi 1.90 ha una tecnica abbastanza fuori dal comune



Quoto. Pastore tecnicamente è delizioso.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (19 Agosto 2016)

Per quel poco che ne capisco alla lista aggiungerei Luka Modric...quando lo vedo giocare resto senza parole


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2016)

Verrati non si nomina? Tocca il pallone come pochi al mondo.


----------



## Eziomare (19 Agosto 2016)

Tra i giocatori in attività Messi e Iniesta abitano un altro pianeta. Se vogliamo considerare pure i calciatori andati a "svernare" per il fine carriera non posso non menzionare Pirlo e Ronaldinho


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2016)

Senza Don Andres non ha modo di esistere sta lista. Ha un tocco di palla unico. Attaccato al piede. Incollato.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Agosto 2016)

Tra quelli che non sono stati citati, direi Di Maria. Don Andres poi resta davanti a tutti. Sarà avvantaggiato dal baricentro basso, ma resta un mostro.
Infine, finchè giocherà, Totti meriterà sempre una menzione d'onore. Come tecnica pura (stop, conduzione del pallone, facilità di calcio, anche di prima intenzione) ai tempi d'oro era una macchina perfetta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2016)

La postilla mi rende impossibile commentare seriamente


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La postilla mi rende impossibile commentare seriamente



Non l'avevo letta


----------

